# Warehouse 13 ?



## Dave Vicks (May 31, 2021)

Is the TV Show WAREHOUSE 13 any good?


----------



## BAYLOR (May 31, 2021)

Yes it is. And It's in the name universe as the series* Eureka *which ran at about the same time. In fact there were crossover episodes between the two series.  


*Eureka *is equally good


----------



## .matthew. (May 31, 2021)

I agree with Baylor with the caveat that I found they both started excellently and fell off a cliff in the last seasons...


----------



## Dave Vicks (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jun 10, 2021)

I picked up the first series at the library a long time ago and don't remember much, but I liked the idea. Kind of like the magical equivalent to Area 51.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 10, 2021)

I didn't know the two were in a shared universe. Interesting. I wonder whether they would have had a reference to one or the other's ending had they run their full length.

I liked what I saw of both Warehouse 13 and Eureka. (Only a couple of episodes, admittedly)


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I didn't know the two were in a shared universe. Interesting. I wonder whether they would have had a reference to one or the other's ending had they run their full length.
> 
> I liked what I saw of both Warehouse 13 and Eureka. (Only a couple of episodes, admittedly)



Both shows kind of have an X Files vibe to them.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

I wish the show has run another year or two.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Aug 2, 2021)

Starting WAREHOUSE 13 Season 2.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2021)

Dave Vicks said:


> Starting WAREHOUSE 13 Season 2.



It reminded me a bit of the X Files.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 2, 2021)

I liked Eureka better than the other. I found it quite quirky, in a good way.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Aug 2, 2021)

I liked both shows well enough, though I have to agree with @.matthew. that they did struggle a bit towards the end. The short lived series Alphas was also in the same universe and had a brief crossover with Warehouse 13.


----------



## .matthew. (Aug 2, 2021)

Laura R Hepworth said:


> Alphas was also in the same universe and had a brief crossover with Warehouse 13


Mmm, didn't know that. I think I watched a few episodes but never saw a lot of it.


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Aug 2, 2021)

.matthew. said:


> Mmm, didn't know that. I think I watched a few episodes but never saw a lot of it.


I watched the whole series. It was really good until about half-way through season 2 when they started making some poor plot decisions. Which was really a shame because it had so much potential to be a really great show. The crossover with Warehouse 13 was in episode 5 of season 1 and was very brief (it was just one of the recurrent side characters ( Dr. Vanessa Calder) popping in for an episode). It's too bad it didn't make it past season 2, I'd have loved to have seen more crossover with either Warehouse 13 or Eureka.


----------



## Dataisthefuture (Aug 3, 2021)

Dave Vicks said:


> Is the TV Show WAREHOUSE 13 any good?


Yes the first few seasons were excellent but then it ran out of steam. Eureka was good too.


----------



## .matthew. (Aug 3, 2021)

I liked that Warehouse 13 and Eureka was in the same universe (even if some of the guest stars first appeared as other characters) because it worked with the magic/technology divide with them both existing in secret.

What I think causes problems is when companies try to mash together all sorts of stuff that would inevitably change the nature of the worlds in others, just because they feel they can drag viewers/readers/etc over by association.

Take the Marvel Universe that in some instances includes X-men mutants, the alien Kree? mutants, the aliens, the mystic, the technology, the multiversery stuff, the different dimensions, the dark gods, and the utterly inescapable mashup of everything just to pull in an audience. It literally makes no sense as they're all different worlds and often don't work well together.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Aug 4, 2021)

I am going to try EUREKA Season 1.


----------



## farntfar (Aug 4, 2021)

I enjoyed both series. But both had moments when they got a bit lost.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 4, 2021)

Maybe seeing it on slightly fuzzy cable TV that seemed to have averts every 5-6 minutes but I could never get in to W13. I watched 3 or 4 episodes but it didn't grab me. I missed a show and never went back. If it comes around again I will give it another go.


----------

